
Show HN: RandoCoin- a cryptocurrency that randomly changes price every 5 minutes - masterspy7
https://randocoin.com/
======
FearNotDaniel
Note to contract author: you're not using SafeMath if you just include the
library at the top of your code. You have to replace all the +, -, * and /
operators with the equivalent functions .add(), .sub() etc.

Also, contract appears to be throwing exceptions when trying to sell coins.
This might be because it's failing one of the 'require' statements imposed in
the contract code, but there's no way to tell from the UI that it's not just
broken.

Really, there's no reason why this 'experiment' needs to be on the main (real
currency) blockchain. If you honestly don't want people to gamble real money
on this, you should have deployed it to the testnet, which anyone smart enough
to install metamask would be able to figure out how to switch to just to play
along.

------
justinalanbass
In theory, RandoCoin will necessarily develop a black market based on traits
other than the random generation in the long-run. If random generation were
used, anyone could theoretically wait some period of time to buy at a low
price, and wait more to sell at a high price for a gain, which is clearly
unsustainable. The black market would include those who bought RandoCoin at,
say, 4 standard-deviations below the mean (all purchases would only be made at
the lowest price possible over a year-long window).

This is fairly obvious, and the "experiment" couldn't hope to turn up anything
useful, so my main guess is this is nothing more than a cleverly-disguised
pyramid scheme or scam. I would recommend not purchasing any, even for
novelty, in order to discourage this nonsense. This could have easily just
been a hypothetical post and would have been more interesting than a crappy
FAQ.

------
RepressedEmu
Could this be used as an oracle for a Smart Contract to get random numbers?

------
jonathan-kosgei
I thought this was a troll on every cryptocurrency ever

